# Pics of my new Beavertail Skiff



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

I picked up my brand new Beavertail Skiff on April 27th, and this boat is truly amazing. I have used it 4-5 days a week over the last 3 weeks and have run 7 guided fishing trips in it so far. I have the 2008 Osprey model with the Select Drive Tunnel and a 60hp. E-Tec. Below are a few pros/cons that I have found after having this boat on the water 15 of the last 25 days.

Pros: Extremely easy to pole and tracks well, No-slap and very quiet while poling, Super shallow running draft with tunnel and jackplate, large front casting deck, Vented tunnel for running in deeper water, Great performance from the Volvo trim tabs, Awesome hole-shot in shallow water.

Cons: Trailer is extremely low to the ground (too low to go over any modest speed bumps or large dips in the road). 60hp. E-Tec is LOUD at WOT (but the hole shot vs. a 60 yamaha is much better).

You can see some pics of the new boat below. We have shot some video of the boat running and fishing, I will post it soon.

Capt. Rick Hmamond
Clearwater Guide Service - Rockport, TX
361-229-6053
www.flyfishrockport.com


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I remember that New Beavertail feeling. 

Great looking boat and you are dead on in the pros and cons. I think the motor under the platform makes it well balanced and improves the hole shot, but it is a bit noisier than I expected. I have found in my B2 T that if someone is sitting next to you while running, you can still have a conversation without screaming at each other so it's manageable.

Mine sits in a sling, so the trailer height isn't a regular problem, but I did scrape the bottom on the driveway the first time I pulled it out. On the plus side, the whole rig is light enough to move by hand.

I've had mine for a couple of months now and I like it better everytime I take it out.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Sweet ride, my wife and I have been entertaining getting a tech poling skiff, beavertail is on the list.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

My BT trailer did the same thing. Jim sent me two aluminum blocks that I slid between my frame and springs. They added a little less than 2" in height, but made all the difference in the world.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Gotta ask why you say that the hole is much better versus a 60hp Yamaha. The E-tec is heavier right? Why would the hole shot be better? Does the E-tec have more displacement?


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

TooShallow: I have been on the same boat with a Yamaha 60 (four stroke). The hole shot on my boat with the 60 E-Tec is noticeably better. I think that the E-tec 60 has much better low-end torque (2 stokes usually have higher low-end torque).

Nothing wrong with a Yamaha, I would love to try a 70 hp Yamaha 2 stroke on this boat...


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

e-tec and 60 yammie 4 stroke are about the same weight, but the e-tec has much better low end torque.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

nice machine!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Very nice, congrats! I love the way it LEANS into a turn!


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice. Just got back from Marco and all of the guides are running simular rigs. My concern is cutting across the big bays when it gets crappy. Got to love the 60 at 3.75+ a gallon. I would imagine we'll be seeing alot more on our waters.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Very nice rig....I love those little boats. How is your water pressure holding up with the E-Tec jacked up that high?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nice boat, most of the guides in FL, have already weeded out the e-tec, yamaha on the beavertail boats, the Tohatsu 50 TLDI is the chosen one, it weighs in at 197 lb, the horse power to weight ratio makes the Tohatsu a better all around choice for power, and it's a h*ll of alot more affordable.


----------



## allrockport (Jun 6, 2005)

I am looking at getting the new BTX with a 40 tohatsu tldi tiller. Was given a general price quote saying that the tohatsu run roughtly the same price as the etec. I then asked for a detailed price quote wich Jim is currently working on. Tohatsu make a 15" shaft 40 and 50. I am hoping that that motor would work on the transom of the BTX. I am trying to get away from having a hyd. jackplate on the boat. More wieght and more things to replace down the road. I hope that setup is possible, even if requiring a manuel jackplate to lower it a bit. Simplicity is what I am looking for. I know for a fact that the tldi is a lot cheaper than the etec in the SA area. Just hope Beavertail can put the motor on for me for roughly the same price as down here. Met them down at the big CC boat show and were super super nice people. The owner even took me down to talk to the Tohatsu reps. We'll keep you posted. PLOZO


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

LBS: Water pressure stays between 15-20 psi no matter where the jackplate and trim are when I am running. In skinny water, I put the jackplate all the way up, trim the motor up as far as possible and I still get at least 15 psi. Whe running this way the bottom of the skeg is about even with the bottom running line of the hull. 

I can run all day on plane with the jackplate at its highest level and never have any problems with water pressure. However, to get on plane requires that I put the jackplate about halfway down to get a good prime through the tunnel and to make sure that motor has water pressure at takeoff.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Sweet little set-up!!!!!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Redfish Rick said:


> LBS: Water pressure stays between 15-20 psi no matter where the jackplate and trim are when I am running. In skinny water, I put the jackplate all the way up, trim the motor up as far as possible and I still get at least 15 psi. Whe running this way the bottom of the skeg is about even with the bottom running line of the hull.
> 
> I can run all day on plane with the jackplate at its highest level and never have any problems with water pressure. However, to get on plane requires that I put the jackplate about halfway down to get a good prime through the tunnel and to make sure that motor has water pressure at takeoff.


That's my experience as well. For really shallow water take-offs, close the vent on the tunnel, set the JP on 4, tuck the motor in all the way, put the tabs all the way down, turn the steering 30 degrees to the left and hit it. You will be amazed at how quick and shallow it comes up.

On a Beavertail Tunnel with the JP all the way up, the compression plate is 5" above the top of the tunnel and it will still hold water pressure. It's a well designed combination.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

plozo said:


> I am looking at getting the new BTX with a 40 tohatsu tldi tiller. Was given a general price quote saying that the tohatsu run roughtly the same price as the etec. I then asked for a detailed price quote wich Jim is currently working on. Tohatsu make a 15" shaft 40 and 50. I am hoping that that motor would work on the transom of the BTX. I am trying to get away from having a hyd. jackplate on the boat. More wieght and more things to replace down the road. I hope that setup is possible, even if requiring a manuel jackplate to lower it a bit. Simplicity is what I am looking for. I know for a fact that the tldi is a lot cheaper than the etec in the SA area. Just hope Beavertail can put the motor on for me for roughly the same price as down here. Met them down at the big CC boat show and were super super nice people. The owner even took me down to talk to the Tohatsu reps. We'll keep you posted. PLOZO


e-tecs are made just down the road from them in Wisconson, and they sell a lot of them. They may get a really good price break on them, so their cost may be about the same on an etec versus Tohatsu. You could always take the no motor option on the BTX and have it rigged locally if you can get a Tohatsu cheap enough on your own.

For what it's worth though, the quality and finish on their rigging is the best I have ever seen. The wiring alone is a work of art.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, the package pricing is such to where it made sense for me to go with the e-tec. I looked at buying a boat without power, and buy my e-tec from my local dealer to give him a little business, but he couldn't come within a grand of the price. I was willing to pay a couple hundered more to buy the motor right down the street, but not a grand more. I even looked at buying a 50 Yamaha two stroke from a place like Ed's Superstore, but once I paid for shipping and the tiller setup, the price was the same as the e-tec.


----------



## allrockport (Jun 6, 2005)

Just got the quote back from Jim at beavertail. The 40tldi is the exact same cost as the 40 etec. Got some thinking to do. Jim said that they think that the 40tldi with the 15" shaft would not be a problem. I think they said they are going to try that combo out. I can save a grand on the getting the motor put on here but really want to make sure there will not be any problems with that setup. Going to test the demo boat in corpus in the next week or 2. Will keep you posted. Thank's,

PLOZO


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

That 15" Tohatsu could be a pretty neat setup. Same weight as the 50. Might as well go for the gusto.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

How are those boats running across an open bay with a one -one 1/2 foot chop?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

SHOALWATER TV said:


> How are those boats running across an open bay with a one -one 1/2 foot chop?


Like a 500 lb hull running across an open bay.  Seriously though, they do surprisingly well, if you drive sensibly. I don't like tearing my stuff or my back up, so I slow down in the ruff stuff. Put the bow down with the tabs and it goes along pretty good. Completely dry running straight into a chop.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

One to one and a half foot chop is no problem at all. 2' -2.5' chop is fine, but you need to have it trimmed right. 

I've been through 3.5 footers and it's a rodeo, but I made it home.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Ok, Yammie (4 stroke) vs. E-tec. Mystery solved. I must of missed that in your first post.


----------

